# Best Full Sun fruits and vegies.



## GaryGlock (Nov 7, 2012)

I live in South Florida and get Lots of direct sunlight in my back yard were Il looking to start a fruit an vegetable garden, wondering which ones do best in Direct sunlight down here.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Okra, tomatoes, black-eye peas are good veggies - peaches, pears, plums, grapes and figs are good fruits for full sun.

If you have plenty of water and good soil, many other veggies can grow well in full southern sun also.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

In south FL, you should be able to grow just about anything except maybe blueberries. To Davarm's list I would add peanuts, blackberries, peppers. In the winter, you should be able to grow lettuce, spinach, carrots, broccoli. 

Go to your county Extension Office and get a planting guide from them.


----------



## GaryGlock (Nov 7, 2012)

Okay great thanks guys.


----------

